# Moin Moin alle zusammen



## RThomas (6 Aug. 2007)

So dann will ich mich auch mal aus höflichkeits Gründen vorstellen. 
Ich bin der Rupert, komme aus dem hohen Norden und bin 26 Jahre alt und werde jedes Jahr älter.  
Dann werde ich jetzt erstmal das Board unsicher machen.:mussweg: 

Indiesem Sinne man liest sich.


----------



## acedude (6 Aug. 2007)

Hallo 
na dann mach mal das board unsicher  ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Hi!

Da freu ich mich doch auch 
Einer, der das Board unsicher macht ist stets willkommen ^^

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Rammsteinfan (6 Aug. 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Bin auch noch nicht allzu lange hier, aber ich denke dir wirds hier gefallen. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß.


----------



## mark lutz (6 Aug. 2007)

na dann herzlich willkommen bei uns ich wünsche dir viel spass bei uns


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2007)

Rupert schrieb:


> und werde jedes Jahr älter.




Jedes Jahr älter!!! Man da hast du aber ein schweres Schicksal  

Aber auch auf die Gefahr hin das du hier vergreisen tust heiße ich dich willkommen on Board

Grüße
Amun


----------



## rise (6 Aug. 2007)

Hi and welcome!

Hoffe du hast Spass hier an Board!Und verewigst den ein oder andern Post^^


----------



## Muli (12 Aug. 2007)

Halllo Rupert,

wir hatten ja schon bissl im Chat die Ehre, will es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen dich nochmal per literarischen Handschlag an Board willkommen zu heissen.

Wie ich gesehen habe hast du dich ja auch schon gut eingebracht und ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß in dieser Community ...


Liebe Grüße, Muli


----------

